# Transmisor de FM Estéreo con RDS/RDBS QN8027



## juan4857 (Abr 15, 2018)

Hace poco compre un módulo basado en el chip de Quintic el QN8027, es un módulo muy económico, el precio es de unos 6 o 7€ en Aliexpress:

Módulo transmisor FM QN8027 módulo FM audio Módulo de transmisión inalámbrica estéreo RDS ESTÉREO en   de   en AliExpress.com | Alibaba Group

Ahora estoy mirando la posibilidad de hacerle funcionar mediante un pic, lo ideal sería con un PIC18F2550 que trae incorporada la interfaz USB ademas de ser económico y de 28 pines, hay varias implementaciones para plataformas de NXP ARM y C51 además para Arduino, por si alguien esta interesado ésta es la secuencia de arranque y faltaría la parte de RDS (la traducción es automática del chino):


```
El programa de inicialización del QN8027 correcto es el siguiente:

1.    Escribir el registro de datos para el QN8027 0x00 = 0x81; Restablece el valor predeterminado todos los registros del QN8027
2.    20ms de retardo
3.    Escribir registro de datos para el QN8027 0x03 = 0x50; Establecer QN8027 para la entrada de reloj externo onda de spin positivo (relacionado con el diseño de hardware)
4.    Escribir registro de datos para el QN8027 0x04 = 0x33; Establecer la frecuencia de reloj de 12MHz (relacionado con el diseño de hardware)
5.    Escribir registro de datos para el QN8027 0x00 = 0x41; Verificación de máquina de estado finito de QN8027
6.    Escribir registro de datos para el QN8027 0x00 = 0x01; Verificación de máquina de estado finito de QN8027
7.    Retardo de 20ms // aumenta el retardo de 20ms a esperar QN8027 suma de comprobación de máquina de estados finitos completar
8.    Escribir registro de datos a QN8027 0x18 = 0xe4; Mejora de SNR de relación señal a ruido
9.    Escribir registro de datos para el QN8027 0x1b = 0xf0; Potencia de transmisión máxima para el QN8027
10.    Escribir registro de datos para el QN8027 0x01 = 0x7e; Establecer la frecuencia de (transmisión)
11.    Escribir registro de datos para el QN8027 0x02 = 0xb9; Descartar la función de desconexión de QN8027 para cuando no hay señal de audio en la entrada
12.    Escribir registro de datos para el QN8027 0x00 = 0x22; Lanzamiento
```

Aqui podeis descargar la librería para Arduino, aunque habría que añadir la parte RDS para quien quiera probar con Arduino.

QN8027 radio transmitter lib for sharing


----------



## juan4857 (Abr 18, 2018)

Éstos son los archivos con los que estoy haciendo mis pruebas, los he adaptado del qndriver de Quintic, el compilador es Hi-Tech 9.63 y el MPLAB X IDE v3.55, puede que haya algo que cambiar.

El main ejecuta algunas funciones de puesta en marcha, potencia, región y activación del RDS, simulando con Proteus  parece ir bien, al menos se ven las tramas, el SDA debe conectarse al pin RBA0 y el SCL al pin RBA1 del pic y uso un PIC18F2550, pero podeis usar cualquier otro con memoria suficiente..

Aqui podeis ver los registros de usuario y los bits que los modifican.


----------



## juan4857 (Abr 19, 2018)

Adapte el qndriver a mi diseño, pero algo fallaba, era la linea SCL que siempre se mantenia a nivel bajo y modificando el bloque Stop(); añadiendo una linea Set_SCL(0); se soluciona y ahora si hace la trama bien:

Bloque que trabaja mal:

void Stop(void)
{
    qn_delay_ms(1);
    Set_SDA(0);
    qn_delay_ms(1);
    Set_SCL(1);
    qn_delay_ms(2);
    Set_SDA(1);
}

Bloque correcto:

void Stop(void)                 
{
*Set_SCL(0);*
    qn_delay_ms(1);
    Set_SDA(0);
    qn_delay_ms(1);
    Set_SCL(1);
    qn_delay_ms(2);
    Set_SDA(1);
}

También os dejo la forma de enviar datos RDS y RadioText

Un saludo


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 23, 2018)

My interesante tu proyecto... ¿que tal la pureza espectral de la señal resultante en FM?


----------



## juan4857 (Abr 24, 2018)

Pues aun estoy en ello, hay cosas que se me escapan pues la programación no es mi fuerte, por ejemplo la función para fijar la frecuencia que no esta bien, pero tengo uno para el coche con el qn8027 y el sonido es bastante limpio, tambien hay otro chip el si4713 de Silicon Labs que es algo más sofisticado, y este si  lo he probado con el módulo de adafruit hay librerias y ejemplos de código para AVR y en este si puedes ver el espectro de audio y con la libreria de adafruit para arduino se puede cambiar la frecuencia, variar la potencia o mandar datos RDS.

Aqui puede verse el espectro resultante:

Adafruit Learning System

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 24, 2018

El modulo de adafruit esta disponible en ebay, amazon o aliexpress.

Arduino Code | Adafruit Si4713 FM Radio Transmitter with RDS/RDBS Support | Adafruit Learning System


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 24, 2018)

Hola....creo que  *Andrxx *te pregunta por la pureza espectral de la emisión(portadora + modulación) no por la del audio solamente.

Es el punto débil de cualquiera de esos IC que conozco que funcionan de maravilla para lo que fueron diseñados/pensados pero muchos intentan hacer una emisora profesional a partir de esos IC amplificando solamente y se llevan grandes "chascos".

He visto un montón de equipos echos a partir de IC de ese tipo y etapas amplificadoras que lo único que hacen es ensuciar el espectro radioeléctrico con todo tipo de interferencias, propias y/o de las propias etapas amplificadoras mal diseñadas.

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## juan4857 (Abr 24, 2018)

Pues no sabria deciros pues no he llegado tan lejos, si bien este no tiene muchos armónicos si es a lo que te refieres y el si4713 lo puedo probar ya que tengo el kit de desarrollo y el modulo de adafruit pensado para trabajar con arduino.

Por ejemplo el QN8027 para una potencia de 100mW y frecuencia de 107.30MHz ocupa desde 107.15 a 107.50MHz estando emisor y radio a unos 4m, claro que sin filtros, el si4713 podria probarlo, este parece más sofisticado, tiene muchos más registros y propiedades para configurarlo.

https://www.silabs.com/documents/public/user-guides/Si47xxEVB.pdf


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 24, 2018)

Buenas, en efecto preguntaba por la calidad de la señal final ya que compré en aliexpress un pequeño emisor PLL de 100 mW cuyo sonido es perfecto pero con tan sólo 100 mW tira espurias de bastante nivel y provoca mucho ruido blanco, haciéndolo no apto para conectarlo a un amplificador en clase C. Sobre que te ocupa desde 107,15 a 107,50 es normal.


----------



## juan4857 (Abr 24, 2018)

Creo que el si4713 es más completo, tiene compresor de audio incluido, me habia decantado por el qn8027 porque tiene menos registros, pero tambien excepto para algun micro de la familia C51, hay poca información sobre como implementar funciones, y probando con el qndriver no se porque da algunos warnings y omite algunas cosas en el Hi-Tech, por contra para el si4713 si hay código para micros AVR y C51 sobre todo y tambien para linux, el telefono nokia n97 lo llevaba, de este hay variaciones, el si4710, si4711, si4712 y si4713, el mas completo es el 13 y el 10 y 12 no incluyen RDS en fin iremos probando a ver si se saca algo de provecho.


----------



## Indalecio13 (Abr 19, 2019)

juan4857 dijo:


> Hace poco compre un módulo basado en el chip de Quintic el QN8027, es un módulo muy económico, el precio es de unos 6 o 7€ en Aliexpress:
> 
> Módulo transmisor FM QN8027 módulo FM audio Módulo de transmisión inalámbrica estéreo RDS ESTÉREO en   de   en AliExpress.com | Alibaba Group
> 
> ...



Creo que en la linea 9 ta has confundido, no existe el registro 0x1B, deberia ser el 0x10. Por otro lado creo que para potencia maxima, el valor del registro 0x10, deberia ser 0xF5.
Tambien he probado el ejemplo que viene en la libreria que adjuntas aqui y no funciona, el QN8027 no se entera. Tengo que comprobar la libreria que pones mas adelante y otras que encontre por internet.
De momento no he conseguido hacer funcionar el QN8027.

Saludos.


----------



## juan4857 (Abr 20, 2019)

Indalecio13 dijo:


> Creo que en la linea 9 ta has confundido, no existe el registro 0x1B, deberia ser el 0x10. Por otro lado creo que para potencia maxima, el valor del registro 0x10, deberia ser 0xF5.
> Tambien he probado el ejemplo que viene en la libreria que adjuntas aqui y no funciona, el QN8027 no se entera. Tengo que comprobar la libreria que pones mas adelante y otras que encontre por internet.
> De momento no he conseguido hacer funcionar el QN8027.
> 
> Saludos.



Pues esta sacado de la documentación de los chinos, puede que lo hayan hecho mal, de todos modos si quieres probar esto es para arduino y es lo más reciente que hay.

dragon-engineer/QN8027

Saludos


----------



## Indalecio13 (Abr 20, 2019)

Gracias por el enlace, ese precisamente es uno de los que tengo por probar.
Tambien estudiando las conexiones me di cuenta de que es necesario poner unas resistencias PULL-UP, entre cada linea del I2C y +3,3 V. Yo no las habia puesto asi que podria ser ese el problema. Cuando las ponga y pruebe comentare resultados.

Saludos.


----------



## juan4857 (Abr 22, 2019)

Si las 2 resistencias hacen falta como para cualquier dispositivo I2C puedes probar desde 1K a 4K7

Saludos


----------



## Indalecio13 (Abr 22, 2019)

Bueno pues no hay forma de poner en funcionamiento el modulo que tengo yo, es el de la foto adjunta. Comprado en Aliexpress, el vendedor no envia ni una misera imagen. Esta la encontre por internet y las señales de SCL y SDA estan intercambiadas entre si. Ademas si mirais el texto de abajo de la imagen, vereis que no concuerda con el patillaje de la placa.
Aun despues de corregir las conexiones, no hay forma de que funcione.
No aconsejo a nadie comprar este modulo.

Saludos.


----------



## juan4857 (Abr 22, 2019)

Pues si te ha mandado uno muy raro, el mio es este:



Como ves la tensión son 3,3V y no 5V no veo ningun regulador, yo que tu le meteria 3V porque igual con 5V lo quemas.


----------



## Indalecio13 (Abr 22, 2019)

Ese es el que yo pedi en principio, pero Aliexpress lo tenia descatalogado y me aconsejaron el otro.
Ambos se pueden alimentar con 5 V, si los conectas al pin Vcc y el tuyo ademas con 3,3 V conectandolos a ese pin.
El regulador es Q1, aunque no se vea en el PCB, si que va montado, puedes comprobarlo en tu modulo. Estara marcado como 662K.
Una pregunta, tu modulo al conectarlo sin programar nada, ¿emite en alguna frecuencia de la banda de FM?.

Saludos.


----------



## juan4857 (Abr 23, 2019)

Indalecio13 dijo:


> Ese es el que yo pedi en principio, pero Aliexpress lo tenia descatalogado y me aconsejaron el otro.
> Ambos se pueden alimentar con 5 V, si los conectas al pin Vcc y el tuyo ademas con 3,3 V conectandolos a ese pin.
> El regulador es Q1, aunque no se vea en el PCB, si que va montado, puedes comprobarlo en tu modulo. Estara marcado como 662K.
> Una pregunta, tu modulo al conectarlo sin programar nada, ¿emite en alguna frecuencia de la banda de FM?.
> ...



Lo monte pero no sintonizaba nada, ayer probe otra vez con la nueva libreria con igual resultado, mire las conexiones del i2c con el osciloscopio y no parecian tener actividad en el arduino, actualmente estoy enfrascado en un modulador dab que dará mucho más juego y supongo que menos arriesgado si emites con algunos vatios de potencia por haber menos curiosos a la escucha, estoy esperando que me lleguen las pcb para incarle el diente, pues tiene muy buena pinta.

Saludos


----------



## Indalecio13 (Abr 23, 2019)

¿Quieres decir que nunca conseguiste hacerlo funcionar?, porque eso es justamente lo que me ocurre a mi.
Encontre un sketch para arduino que chequea el bus I2C y te da los dispositivos encontrados. Lo probe con el modulo QN8027 y no lo detecta, en cambio con un RTC DS3231, lo detecta correctamente y al instalar algun ejemplo de reloj basado en el, funciona correctamente.
Si quieres probar el I2C_scanner, lo baje de aqui se maneja desde  el terminal serie del Arduino IDE.

Saludos.


----------



## juan4857 (Abr 24, 2019)

Indalecio13 dijo:


> ¿Quieres decir que nunca conseguiste hacerlo funcionar?, porque eso es justamente lo que me ocurre a mi.
> Encontre un sketch para arduino que chequea el bus I2C y te da los dispositivos encontrados. Lo probe con el modulo QN8027 y no lo detecta, en cambio con un RTC DS3231, lo detecta correctamente y al instalar algun ejemplo de reloj basado en el, funciona correctamente.
> Si quieres probar el I2C_scanner, lo baje de aqui se maneja desde  el terminal serie del Arduino IDE.
> 
> Saludos.



Tendriamos que tener un esquema de  ambos módulos, como estan conectados al chip, que no creo que difieran mucho y saber que puede pasar para que no haya actividad, como estan conectados los pines al chip, mosquea que conetandolo al arduino no de señales de vida, sin embargo el modulo de adafruit con el si4713 de silabs funciona a la perfección.

Saludos


----------



## Indalecio13 (Abr 26, 2019)

Yo abandono este CI, no me da ninguna confianza despues de visto lo visto. Y ademas lo queria mas que nada por el RDS, pero es muy limitado en ello, asi que aunque funcionase bien no me interesa.
Ahora estoy estudiando el Si4711, que parece mucho mejor, pero no hay modulos comerciales, tendre que hacerlo yo desde cero.

P.D.: He visto que el Si4713 si tiene un modulo de AdaFruits y una libreria, asi que en lugar del 4711, me paso al 4713.


----------



## juan4857 (Abr 27, 2019)

Indalecio13 dijo:


> Yo abandono este CI, no me da ninguna confianza despues de visto lo visto. Y ademas lo queria mas que nada por el RDS, pero es muy limitado en ello, asi que aunque funcionase bien no me interesa.
> Ahora estoy estudiando el Si4711, que parece mucho mejor, pero no hay modulos comerciales, tendre que hacerlo yo desde cero.
> 
> P.D.: He visto que el Si4713 si tiene un modulo de AdaFruits y una libreria, asi que en lugar del 4711, me paso al 4713.



Hola si, si que hay módulos comerciales ya hechos pero es con el Si4713 que es más completo, los tienes en ebay, amazon y aliexpress, de hecho tengo uno y ese si que tiene RDS y Radio Text, pero si quieres uno para hacertelo tu, tienes los archivos del código fuente en C y los gerber de algun diseño en eagle, una página donde por muy poco puedes conseguir los pcb con calidad profesional es JLCPCB yo ya me he pedido varios, te dejo algunos enlaces:

PCB Prototype & PCB Fabrication Manufacturer - JLCPCB
Adafruit Stereo FM Transmitter with RDS/RBDS Breakout - Si4713
Adafruit Estéreo FM transmisor with RDS/rbds Breakout-si4713  | eBay
adafruit/Adafruit-Si4713-Library
FmStick Digital USB FM Transmitter | tipok.org.ua
Aliexpress Si4713

Te subo los archivos gerber que yo he usado para pedir los pcb del stick usb del si4713, los puedes abrir con el altium designer sin problema, mis placas vienen de camino y llegaran en 6 o 7 dias, el coste ha sido de 9,92€ las 5 placas.

Saludos


----------



## Indalecio13 (Jun 5, 2019)

Bueno pues al final pedi el modulo de Adafruit y funciona perfectamente, sin problemas y a la primera. La calidad del audio es bastante buena, la separacion de canales se aprecia perfectamente y el RDS tambien funciona, aunque aun no lo controlo al 100%.
Hice un pequeño menu en Arduino para poder cambiar los parametros mas comunes, como frecuencia, potencia, ganancia de audio, estereo o mono y RDS on/OFF. Ahora voy a ampliarlo para que arduino guarde los valores pregramados en una EEPROM externa y los recupere en el arranque. Tambien quiero probar a programarlo en CircuitPython mediante la Rasp Berry Pi, aunque de python practicamente no se nada.
Resumiendo estoy contento con este modulito.

Saludos.


----------



## juan4857 (Jun 10, 2019)

Sin duda ese módulo funciona muy bien, ademas se puden enviar señales RDS, ademas de otras funciones muy interesantes, en esta página han publicado un código que no usa las librerias de adafruit, solo estas para soporte I2C, un LCD y una EEPROM, PCD8544.h, Wire.h, EEPROM.h, modificando el archivo de arduino puedes dejar el transmisor a tu gusto, ademas añadiendo un transistor BFG541 puedes acoplarle un amplificador e irle aumentandole la potencia, despues con delphi puedes crear una aplicación de control para el PC hay tutoriales que indican como hacerlo y es bastante sencillo.

Arduino Uno FM AM Transmitter Circuit SI4713 - Electronics Projects Circuits

Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 10, 2019)

Hola a todos , no puedo dejar de poner mi cuchara en ese tema.
No se como es la pureza espectral dese "bixo" , pero tengo mucho miedo de amplificar la salida al azar y poner una potenzia razonable (algunas decenas de wattios o mas aun) en una antena externa.
Como la sintetización de frequenzias en ese tipo de conponente es puramente digital seguramente hay mucho ruido blanco y frequenzias espureas tanto adentro como fuera de la banda de 88 hasta 108Mhz.
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Jun 10, 2019)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , no puedo dejar de poner mi cuchara en ese tema.
> No se como es la pureza espectral dese "bixo" , pero tengo mucho miedo de amplificar la salida al azar y poner una potenzia razonable (algunas decenas de wattios o mas aun) en una antena externa.
> Como la sintetización de frequenzias en ese tipo de conponente es puramente digital seguramente hay mucho ruido blanco y frequenzias espureas tanto adentro como fuera de la banda de 88 hasta 108Mhz.
> !Suerte en los desahollos!.
> ...


Yo ya he tenido la mala experiencia de que muchos de esos transmisores general ruido blanco y espurias en la banda de FM.


----------



## Indalecio13 (Jun 10, 2019)

En unos dias publicare lo que estoy haciendo yo con este modulo.
Como anticipo y en respuesta a Daniel Lopes, os comento que para atenuar en lo posible esos efectos no deseados de espureas, armonicos y ruidos varios en la salida de RF, yo le he puesto un filtro pasabajos justo a la salida del modulo, (a pesar de la poca potencia que da este modulo, prefiero incluir este filtro ademas del obligado a la salida hacia la antena despues de las etapas amplificadoras). Esto es con la idea de no amplificar fecuencias que esten fuera de la banda de FM. Voy a utilizar un transmisor VHF recuperado y modificado para funcionar en la banda de FM, al que ademas he anulado toda la circuiteria de control y la de sintesis de frecuencia, dejando unicamente el transmisor propiamente dicho y al que atacare con la salida del filtro pasabajos de mi modulo Adafruit Si4713. A la salida de este transmisor espero obtener en torno a 30 W de RF.
No tengo instrumentacion adecuada para medir RF, por lo que tan solo podre mirar mediante un SDR a modo de analizador de espectro, la pureza resultante y la existencia o no de emisiones no deseadas en los distintos armonicos de la frecuencia de emision.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 10, 2019)

Indalecio13 dijo:


> En unos dias publicare lo que estoy haciendo yo con este modulo.
> Como anticipo y en respuesta a Daniel Lopes, os comento que para atenuar en lo posible esos efectos no deseados de espureas, armonicos y ruidos varios en la salida de RF, yo le he puesto un filtro pasabajos justo a la salida del modulo, (a pesar de la poca potencia que da este modulo, prefiero incluir este filtro ademas del obligado a la salida hacia la antena despues de las etapas amplificadoras). Esto es con la idea de no amplificar fecuencias que esten fuera de la banda de FM. Voy a utilizar un transmisor VHF recuperado y modificado para funcionar en la banda de FM, al que ademas he anulado toda la circuiteria de control y la de sintesis de frecuencia, dejando unicamente el transmisor propiamente dicho y al que atacare con la salida del filtro pasabajos de mi modulo Adafruit Si4713. A la salida de este transmisor espero obtener en torno a 30 W de RF.
> No tengo instrumentacion adecuada para medir RF, por lo que tan solo podre mirar mediante un SDR a modo de analizador de espectro, la pureza resultante y la existencia o no de emisiones no deseadas en los distintos armonicos de la frecuencia de emision.
> 
> Saludos.


Ok , peeeero un filtro pasa bajos te elimina solamente  los harmonicos de la portadora (2xFtx , 3xFtx , etc....)
Jo me refiro a lo ruido blanco y espureas adentro de la banda conpreendida entre 88 hasta 108Mhz , ese es muuui dificil de rechazar.
Un meo muy sinples de conprobar lo que aclaro aca es ligar un radio de FM en las redondesas de la antena de tu TX y verificar si el no es "molestado"   , o sea si el funciona bien recebindo normalmente las  emisoras locales o no  sin interferencia con tu TX ligado o no .
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Indalecio13 (Jun 10, 2019)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Ok , peeeero un filtro pasa bajos te elimina solamente  los harmonicos de la portadora (2xFtx , 3xFtx , etc....)
> Jo me refiro a lo ruido blanco y espureas adentro de la banda conpreendida entre 88 hasta 108Mhz , ese es muuui dificil de rechazar.
> Un meo muy sinples de conprobar lo que aclaro aca es ligar un radio de FM en las redondesas de la antena de tu TX y verificar si el no es "molestado"   , o sea si el funciona bien recebindo normalmente las  emisoras locales o no  sin interferencia con tu TX ligado o no .
> !Suerte en los desahollos!.
> ...



Si eso lo se. Estoy estudiando a fondo la documentacion que pude conseguir del Si4713 y realizare pruebas con distintos niveles de audio, desacoplando muy bien la alimentacion y los pines de control, blindando todo en una cajita metalica. Supongo que no eliminare todo el ruido, pero intentare atenuarlo lo mas posible.
En cuanto al ruido generado en el interior del propio Si4713 y que no se puede controlar, quiero hacer pruebas y experimentos a ver si consigo mejorar algo, aunque la documentacion existente es bastante limitada.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 10, 2019)

Creo que ese circuito integrado fue desahollado a hacer conecciones inalanbricas de curto alcance (algunas decenas de metros en lo maximo) y NO como lo "corazón" de una verdadera emisora de radio.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## juan4857 (Jun 11, 2019)

Por si quereis ver las caracteristicas y mediciones del fabricante Silabs más a fondo hechas en su kit de desarrollo.

Saludos


----------



## Indalecio13 (Jun 11, 2019)

juan4857 dijo:


> Por si quereis ver las caracteristicas y mediciones del fabricante Silabs más a fondo hechas en su kit de desarrollo.
> 
> Saludos



Esa hoja sigue la misma politica de la AN332 y esta no es otra que "justificar" la existencia de informacion, pero sin dar realmente informacion.
Ambas hojas son incompletas, confusas y tendentes a desinformar mas que a informar.
Realmente no entiendo la actitud de Silicon Labs, ya que supuestamente deberian pretender vender sus productos y con esta forma de actuar yo creo que no lo van a conseguir.
Tras buscar,buscar y rebuscar en internet, no consigo documentacion concreta, fiable y completa sobre esta familia de CI. Tanto la hoja tecnica, como las hojas  de aplicacion y la guia de programacion, son muy difusas, inconcretas y no ayudan nada. Por ejemplo la guia de programacion AN332, habla de los comandos de los Si47xx, pero no concreta su uso completo, concretamente con el tema del RDS llevo semanas intentando comprenderlo, he consultado con otra gente con mas conocimientos que yo y no conseguimos llegar a nada concreto y practico.
Por su parte la supuesta hoja tecnica, (data sheet), no incluye datos tan basicos como la estructura interna de los CI, ni de RAM y su uso, etc.
Resumiendo, ante un CI tan "completo" y cuya calidad resulta excelente, nos encontramos a ciegas por falta de informacion tecnica que nos ayude a sacarle el maximo provecho. Es cierto que como ya dije, el modulo de Adafruit funciona bastante bien en general, pero nos obliga a conformarnos con "lo que hay".
Si alguien tiene mejor documentacion, sobretodo relativa al tratamiento del RDS, se agradece la comparta.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 11, 2019)

juan4857 dijo:


> Por si quereis ver las caracteristicas y mediciones del fabricante Silabs más a fondo hechas en su kit de desarrollo.
> 
> Saludos


Bueno en ese documento aportado arriba no veo cualquer medida de pureza espectral da cual estamos discutindo.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## juan4857 (Jun 12, 2019)

Estos son los archivos fuente de los chips si47XX de ejemplo son para el micro c8051f320, si no me equivoco creo que usa el compilador Keil, quizas podais sacar algo en claro sobre el RDS y otros parámetros, como la sincronización de la hora, compresor de audio, control de potencia, etc... creo que tengo por ahí el gui para conectar con ese micro y el si4713, aquí podeis ver la parte del RDS y el grupo 4A de la fecha y hora.






Por cierto teneis ejemplos de programación, dependiendo de como la querais hacer, entradas analógicas o digitales, el power up, rds, compresor de audio, etc... a partir de la página 259 de la guía de programación AN332 con comandos a enviar y propiedades y por supuesto el tipo de comunicación I2C o SPI, aunque el módulo de adafruit solo es I2C.

Saludos


----------



## Indalecio13 (Jun 12, 2019)

Gracias por la info juan4857, precisamente anoche me quede hasta las tantas estudiando a fondo la hoja tecnica y la guia de programacion y aunque sigo pensando que no estan bien redactadas, he descubierto que tampoco son tan extremadamente malas.
Voy viendo cosas, a base de leer muy despacito dicha info, aunque sigue habiendo lagunas. Por ejemplo en la hoja tecnica habla de tres modos de funcionar el buffer del RDS, pagina 27 parrafo 5.9, pero no encuentro por ninguna parte como seleccionar dichos modos. Igualmente la forma de "llenar" el buffer, la encuentro muy enrevesada.
Seguire estudiando el tema.
Por otro lado y en lo referente a las posibles interferencias, ruidos y armonicos, creo que los armonicos quedan practicamente eliminados con el filtro pasabajos y el resto de ruidos y espureas, pueden mejorarse mucho mediante los ajustes de audio, desviacion y control dinamico del audio, asi como el debido filtrado de los distintos pines y alimentacion.
Ayer hice las primeras pruebas con los pasos amplificadores y me sorprendio la bajisima potencia que entrega el modulo. Aplicando la salida de antena del modulo directamente a la etapa del transmisor donde iba el VCO local, o sea que deje todo el transmisor salvo el propio VCO, en total 4 transistores, que originalmente entregaban 5 W de RF y solo consegui unos pocos milivatios, creo que en torno a 100 mW. Tendre que ver que esta pasando.
Hoy dedicare un rato a mirar con el SDR la pureza espectral y la presencia o no de ruidos en la señal radiada.
La calidad del audio es muy buena y resalta tanto los graves como los agudos. Tambien la separacion de canales, que segun la documentacion es de 35 dB, se aprecia perfectamente.
De momento mantengo ese sabor agridulce sobre el manejo del Si4713, pero voy sacando cosas poco a poco.

Saludos.


----------



## juan4857 (Jun 12, 2019)

Dejo algunas imagenes del software del SI4713 y lo que se puede hacer y observar en el kit de desarrollo.



Saludos


----------



## Indalecio13 (Jun 12, 2019)

Ese software es windows o linux?, yo solo utilizo linux.
Podrias decirme el nombre de las aplicaciones y donde descargarlas, asi como donde compraste la placa de desarrollo y su precio?.


----------



## Indalecio13 (Jun 12, 2019)

Ya vi que las aplicaciones vienen con el kit de desarrollo y solo sirven en combinacion con el y bajo windows. Tambien vi que lo tienen en Digi Key y en Mouser y que cuesta en torno a 142 €.
¿Hay alguna aplicacion similar, que se utilice directamente sobre el chip, sin necesidad de la placa de desarrollo?


----------



## Americo8888 (Jun 12, 2019)

juan4857 dijo:


> Dejo algunas imagenes del software del SI4713 y lo que se puede hacer y observar en el kit de desarrollo.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 179642Ver el archivo adjunto 179643Ver el archivo adjunto 179644Ver el archivo adjunto 179645Ver el archivo adjunto 179646Ver el archivo adjunto 179647
> 
> Saludos


OMG   se ve complejo y avanzado para ser una transmisión analógica FM!!!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 12, 2019)

Americo8888 dijo:


> OMG   se ve complejo y avanzado para ser una transmisión analógica FM!!!


En realidad es una transmissión FM  analógica totalmente emulada en un software  mas conocida como  "RDS" (Radio Defined for Software).
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## juan4857 (Jun 15, 2019)

El software es Windows y es del kit de silabs y esta en el cd, aunque lo encontraras solo funciona con dicho kit, el precio de venta en mouser es de 141,91€ creo recordar que los portes son gratis.

SI4713-B-EVB Silicon Labs | Mouser

Saludos


Daniel Lopes dijo:


> En realidad es una transmissión FM  analógica totalmente emulada en un software  mas conocida como  "RDS" (Radio Defined for Software).
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Tambien puede


Daniel Lopes dijo:


> En realidad es una transmissión FM  analógica totalmente emulada en un software  mas conocida como  "RDS" (Radio Defined for Software).
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Para la transmisión digital o DAB+ necesitas algo así como el EasyDAB v2

Saludos


----------



## juan4857 (Jun 15, 2019)

Indalecio13 dijo:


> Ya vi que las aplicaciones vienen con el kit de desarrollo y solo sirven en combinacion con el y bajo windows. Tambien vi que lo tienen en Digi Key y en Mouser y que cuesta en torno a 142 €.
> ¿Hay alguna aplicacion similar, que se utilice directamente sobre el chip, sin necesidad de la placa de desarrollo?



Hay algun diseño que usa la entrada de audio digital por usb con el procesador tas1020b y tiene su software de control, pero el módulo de adafruit no tiene habilitado el modo de entrada digital, en web rusas habia diseños del si4711 que es compatible con el si4713 y usa un atmega8 tambien creo recordar que tiene software de control y este si tenia las entradas L-R habilitadas.

FmStick Digital USB FM Transmitter | tipok.org.ua
РадиоКот :: USB FM-передатчик

Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 15, 2019)

juan4857 dijo:


> Hay algun diseño que usa la entrada de audio digital por usb con el procesador tas1020b y tiene su software de control, pero el módulo de adafruit no tiene habilitado el modo de entrada digital, en web rusas habia diseños del si4711 que es compatible con el si4713 y usa un atmega8 tambien creo recordar que tiene software de control y este si tenia las entradas L-R habilitadas.
> 
> FmStick Digital USB FM Transmitter | tipok.org.ua
> РадиоКот :: USB FM-передатчик
> ...



Leer en : FmStick Digital USB FM Transmitter | tipok.org.ua lo sub iten : "Limitations/Problems" .
Es citado lo problema de mala filtragen en la RF generada en que tanto aclaro aca.
!Los Rusos son sin dudas grans capos en la electronica !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Indalecio13 (Jun 29, 2019)

juan4857 dijo:


> Hola si, si que hay módulos comerciales ya hechos pero es con el Si4713 que es más completo, los tienes en ebay, amazon y aliexpress, de hecho tengo uno y ese si que tiene RDS y Radio Text, pero si quieres uno para hacertelo tu, tienes los archivos del código fuente en C y los gerber de algun diseño en eagle, una página donde por muy poco puedes conseguir los pcb con calidad profesional es JLCPCB yo ya me he pedido varios, te dejo algunos enlaces:
> 
> PCB Prototype & PCB Fabrication Manufacturer - JLCPCB
> Adafruit Stereo FM Transmitter with RDS/RBDS Breakout - Si4713
> ...



Hola de nuevo Juan4857, unas preguntillas.
¿En tu diseño del PCB dejaste conexion para los pines del Si4713 que proporcionan entrada digital de audio?. Es que no tengo ahora posibilidad de ver los gerber.
¿Ya te llegaron las placas, las probaste, que tal van?.
¿Has conseguido mediante programacion del Si4713 obtener un buen nivel de audio en la emision. Yo lo encuentro muy bajo y no consigo subirlo?.
Quiero probar la entrada digital de audio, ya que si con la analogica se consigue un alto nivel de calidad, con la digital debe ser practicamente profesional. El problema es que el modulo de Adafruit tiene esas patas conectadas a masa justo debajo del propio chip, con lo que es imposible cortar las pistas y desviarlas a algun conector.
He estado haciendo pruebas, tanto con Arduino, como con una Raspberry y en ambos casos me satisfacen los resultados. Aunque aun sigo sin entender completamente el funcionamiento del buffer del RDS. El nombre de la estacion si lo controlo, pero el radiotexto y resto de informacion del RDS no consigo sacarlo al aire.

Saludos.


----------



## juan4857 (Jul 1, 2019)

Indalecio13 dijo:


> Hola de nuevo Juan4857, unas preguntillas.
> ¿En tu diseño del PCB dejaste conexion para los pines del Si4713 que proporcionan entrada digital de audio?. Es que no tengo ahora posibilidad de ver los gerber.
> ¿Ya te llegaron las placas, las probaste, que tal van?.
> Si las dos respuestas anteriores son si, ¿me podrias vender una de las placas?.
> ...



Hola, me han llegado las placas, son de 2 tipos una es la de la web rusa, la otra es un shield para arduino uno, pero no la de adafruit es otro diseño, de la web rusa me sobran 3 y de arduino 4, pero estan sin componentes, el acabado es profesional de doble cara y serigrafia, la rusa de color verde, la de arduino es de color azul, son estas.

Saludos


----------



## juan4857 (Jul 2, 2019)

Yo estoy esperando jeringuillas de pasta de estaño para poder soldar, pues como es lógico con estaño normal no se puede soldar este tipo de componentes, aunque mi propuesta va aun más lejos y es montar un verdadero transmisor DAB, pero ya abriremos otro hilo cuando lo tenga todo soldado, lleva algunos componentes que son el corazón un AD9957BSVZ, una fpga Spartan6 6SLX9TQG144 y un Cypress CY7C1019CV33ZXC, tambien un W5500 para su conexión a la red ethernet.

Un saludo


----------



## Indalecio13 (Jul 2, 2019)

Gracias por la respuesta, sigo con mis dudas y preguntas.

Yo nunca me he decidido a encargar placas, pero la verdad es que quedan profesionales y nada caras.


No me importaria tener las dos para hacer pruebas.
Igual acaban ambas en la chatarra, yo no tengo experiencia con soldaduras tan minusculas, pero por probar.



> ¿Has conseguido mediante programacion del Si4713 obtener un buen nivel de audio en la emision. Yo lo encuentro muy bajo y no consigo subirlo?.



Leyendo he visto que se puede controlar con la programacion del compresor de rango dinamico, aunque aun no lo probe.




> Quiero probar la entrada digital de audio, ya que si con la analogica se consigue un alto nivel de calidad, con la digital debe ser practicamente profesional. El problema es que el modulo de Adafruit tiene esas patas conectadas a masa justo debajo del propio chip, con lo que es imposible cortar las pistas y desviarlas a algun conector.
> He estado haciendo pruebas, tanto con Arduino, como con una Raspberry y en ambos casos me satisfacen los resultados. Aunque aun sigo sin entender completamente el funcionamiento del buffer del RDS. El nombre de la estacion si lo controlo, pero el radiotexto y resto de informacion del RDS no consigo sacarlo al aire.



Estoy haciendo pruebas, sobretodo con el RDS y hay cosas que no consigo entender. Por ejemplo si creas una variable de texto que contenga hasta 12 palabras de hasta 8 caracteres cada una para asignarla al PS, (el PS solo admite 8 caracteres), despues mediante el parametro "TX_RDS_PS_MESSAGE_COUNT", puedes indicarle al Si4713 el numero de palabras que deseas emitir del texto anterior y las emitira en el orden que se encuentren en el texto. Pero en la practica solo emite hasta dos palabras, el resto las ignora y no se porque ocurre esto.
Por ejemplo:
station = "Radio   Indalo  Almeria 107.5   Musica  HistoriaJuegos  ". Contiene 7 palabras, si le digo que TX_RDS_PS_MESSAGE_COUNT = 1, solo emitira "Radio", si le doy valor 2, emitira alternativamente "Radio" "Indalo". Pero si indico cualquier valor mayor de 2, seguira emitiendo solo "Radio" "Indalo".
Por otro lado, como ya dije antes, el buffer del radiotexto no consigo que salga al aire de ninguna manera.
La hoja AN332 de Silicon Labs, esta muy mal explicada y hay cosas que no se entienden por muchas vueltas que se le den.

Saludos.


juan4857 dijo:


> Yo estoy esperando jeringuillas de pasta de estaño para poder soldar, pues como es lógico con estaño normal no se puede soldar este tipo de componentes, aunque mi propuesta va aun más lejos y es montar un verdadero transmisor DAB, pero ya abriremos otro hilo cuando lo tenga todo soldado, lleva algunos componentes que son el corazón un AD9957BSVZ, una fpga Spartan6 6SLX9TQG144 y un Cypress CY7C1019CV33ZXC, tambien un W5500 para su conexión a la red ethernet.
> 
> Un saludo



Me da la impresion de que al menos en España, el sistema de radio digital DAB tiene muy poca aceptacion y uso.
Pero como experimento si veo muy interesante ese proyecto.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 2, 2019)

Indalecio13 dijo:


> "Me da la impresion de que al menos en España, el sistema de radio digital DAB tiene muy poca aceptacion y uso.
> Pero como experimento si veo muy interesante ese proyecto."
> 
> Saludos.


Hola a todos , hasta onde se la Noruega es lo premero pais no mundo a abolir la FM analogica.
Actualmente solamente opera los nuevo sistema DAB.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## juan4857 (Jul 2, 2019)

Indalecio13 dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta, sigo con mis dudas y preguntas.
> 
> Yo nunca me he decidido a encargar placas, pero la verdad es que quedan profesionales y nada caras.
> 
> ...



Si no hay problema las placas tanto una como la otra salian de coste a 2€ de la más estrecha me sobran 3 y de  la de arduino 4 te puedo enviar las que quieras, para soldar necesitas estaño en pasta en una jeringuilla, puedes ver en youtube tutoriales para soldar este tipo de componentes, hay quien lo hace en la superficie de una plancha calentando el pcb y viendo hasta que el estaño brilla y se funde o con un horno de cocinar, o si tienes estación de aire caliente es relativamente facil.

Yo consegui hace algun tiempo enviarle varios textos con un arduino uno y el radiotex, pero creo recordar que con el software de cualquiera de las 2 placas incluye el envio de esos parámetros, por cierto si estas en Almeria yo estoy en la zona norte de Córdoba.

Pues lo que me gusta del DAB es que no esta demasiado controlado y puedes jugar más que con la FM, es solo cuestión de tiempo que en España se implante ya que es una directiva de la UE creo haber leido, igual que lo fue la TDT, este transmisor de DAB puede transmitir al menos 2 canales en un mismo MUX y tengo que mirarmelo más afondo por si dejara algunos más.

Un saludo


----------



## Indalecio13 (Jul 2, 2019)

juan4857 dijo:


> Si no hay problema las placas tanto una como la otra salian de coste a 2€ de la más estrecha me sobran 3 y de  la de arduino 4 te puedo enviar las que quieras, para soldar necesitas estaño en pasta en una jeringuilla, puedes ver en youtube tutoriales para soldar este tipo de componentes, hay quien lo hace en la superficie de una plancha calentando el pcb y viendo hasta que el estaño brilla y se funde o con un horno de cocinar, o si tienes estación de aire caliente es relativamente facil.
> 
> Yo consegui hace algun tiempo enviarle varios textos con un arduino uno y el radiotex, pero creo recordar que con el software de cualquiera de las 2 placas incluye el envio de esos parámetros, por cierto si estas en Almeria yo estoy en la zona norte de Córdoba.
> 
> ...




Estaño en pasta tengo y estacion de aire tambien, intentare practicar con CI similares, si es que encuentro alguno tan pequeño.
Tambien me bajare todo lo relativo a ambos montajes y lo ire estudiando.
Igualmente voy a investigar si aqui se puede recibir alguna emisora DAB y si es asi igual me compro un receptor de ese tipo.
Me alegra que seamos "casi" vecinos.

Saludos.

P.D.: Acabo de leer sobre las emisiones DAB en España y asombrosamente, solo hay dos estaciones en todo el pais, una en Madrid y otra en Barcelona. Esto es increible, como siempre vamos a la cola del mundo.


----------



## juan4857 (Jul 2, 2019)

Indalecio13 dijo:


> Estaño en pasta tengo y estacion de aire tambien, intentare practicar con CI similares, si es que encuentro alguno tan pequeño.
> Tambien me bajare todo lo relativo a ambos montajes y lo ire estudiando.
> Igualmente voy a investigar si aqui se puede recibir alguna emisora DAB y si es asi igual me compro un receptor de ese tipo.
> Me alegra que seamos "casi" vecinos.
> ...



Si no es dificil aunque el si4713 es muy pequeño, se puede centrar y luego aplicar calor para soldarlo al pcb, el resto de componentes no es nada complicado soldarlos.

En cuanto al DAB en teoria deberia estar ya implantado, pero como en otras cosas vamos a la cola, hay una directiva de la UE que obliga a incorporarse en la nueva tecnología de la rádio digital, pero nos tendran que dar alguna prorroga pues no creo que estemos listos en 2021.

La Unión Europea impondrá la radio digital terrestre DAB + a partir de 2021

La Unión Europea prepara el apagón analógico de la radio. Una nueva directiva obligará a los fabricantes de automóviles a la implantación de la señal digital en todos los nuevos modelos que se lancen a partir de 2021, ofreciendo un período de transición para que la radio DAB+ forme parte del equipamiento de serie.
La Unión Europea impondrá la radio digital terrestre DAB + a partir de 2021

Un saludo


Por cierto hace muy poco me compre un receptor por aliexpress muy económoco con DAB+, FM/RDS, Bluetooth por 34€ el modelo es el Freesat DR-103B DAB.


Os dejo tambien las fotos de las pcb del transmisor DAB+ que en cuanto me llegue el estaño en pasta estoy liado con el, ya abriremos otro hilo para este tema.


Un saludo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 2, 2019)

Hola a todos , ojala demore aun muuuucho tienpo para que mi pais (Brasil) adopte esa nueva modalidad de transmissión en FM (la DAB) senon me quedare totalmente  perdido , jajajajajajajajajaja 
No entiendo papas desa nueva tecnologia , jajajajajaja
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Indalecio13 (Jul 3, 2019)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , ojala demore aun muuuucho tienpo para que mi pais (Brasil) adopte esa nueva modalidad de transmissión en FM (la DAB) senon me quedare totalmente  perdido , jajajajajajajajajaja
> No entiendo papas desa nueva tecnologia , jajajajajaja
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Daniel hay que actualizarse, el progreso es inevitable.
DAB significa: "Digital Audio Broadcasting", o lo que es lo mismo Radiodifusion Digital de Audio, tambien llamado radiodifusion digital.
Aprovecha mas y mejor los recursos del espectro de frecuencias que la FM analogica actual.
Ocurre igual que con las emisoras del ejercito, policia, bomberos, proteccion civil y otros estamentos. Ahora todas ellas estan en digital y aparte de emitir y recibir audio, pueden tambien hacerlo con datos de posicionamiento, documentos, instrucciones y otros datos de interes para las distintas autoridades. Es un paso mas en la optimizacion de las comunicaciones.

Saludos.


----------



## juan4857 (Jul 3, 2019)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , ojala demore aun muuuucho tienpo para que mi pais (Brasil) adopte esa nueva modalidad de transmissión en FM (la DAB) senon me quedare totalmente  perdido , jajajajajajajajajaja
> No entiendo papas desa nueva tecnologia , jajajajajaja
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



En Brasil se utiliza el IBOC In-band on-channel, es el sistema norteamericano, un poco menos eficiente que el DAB.

Principales paises donde se utiliza: Estados Unidos, México, El Salvador, Tailandia, Indonesia, Nueva Zelanda, *Brasil*, Filipinas, Panamá, República Dominicana y Puerto Rico; aunque algunas empresas como Microsoft tratan de impulsarlo en países que quieren implantar el DAB, como Francia.

Radio digital - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Aquí tienes más info.
teleco.com.br

Un saludo


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 4, 2019)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , ojala demore aun muuuucho tienpo para que mi pais (Brasil) adopte esa nueva modalidad de transmissión en FM (la DAB) senon me quedare totalmente  perdido , jajajajajajajajajaja
> No entiendo papas desa nueva tecnologia , jajajajajaja
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Yo soy de los tuyos, consiero de que la digitalización de la radio traerá muchos problemas a muchos radiodifusores pequeños, aparte no estoy yo muy seguro de la fiabilidad del DAB en comparación con la FM. La gente cada vez oye más radio con un smartphone, dudo que quieran gastarse dinero en un receptor DAB cuando con un smartphone puedes acceder a todas las emisoras del mundo que quieras y más con la reciente implantación del 4G y el 5G en España.


----------



## juan4857 (Jul 4, 2019)

Andrxx dijo:


> Yo soy de los tuyos, consiero de que la digitalización de la radio traerá muchos problemas a muchos radiodifusores pequeños, aparte no estoy yo muy seguro de la fiabilidad del DAB en comparación con la FM. La gente cada vez oye más radio con un smartphone, dudo que quieran gastarse dinero en un receptor DAB cuando con un smartphone puedes acceder a todas las emisoras del mundo que quieras y más con la reciente implantación del 4G y el 5G en España.



Pues no estoy muy de acuerdo, el DAB ademas de la calidad de audio y eficiencia del espectro, trae la multiplexación de varios canales de radiodifusión en la misma frecuencia, ademas de los servicios añadidos en dicho multiplex, como información del interprete/grupo, letra de la canción radiada, reseña del programa, noticias de texto sin el límite que impone el RDS, servicios de tráfico, de autoridades, es otro modo de oir la radio, ademas de la ausencia de ruido, es el paso lógico despues de la TV analógica a la TDT, ademas con el paso del tiempo se han abaratado los receptores DAB/FM/RDS y los encuentras por muy poco dinero.

Por otro lado esta muy bien la rádio por internet pero como sabras devora los megas que da gusto, si no tienes una tarifa de muchos gb dudo mucho que a final de mes puedas seguir escuchandola, mientras que con un receptor DAB no tienes ese problema, ademas los hsay de bolsillo muy pequeños, no tiene sentido que escuches una emisora local cepillandote la tarifa de datos, cuando la puedes escuchar gratis, ademas de perder los datos añadidos del DAB.


----------



## Americo8888 (Jul 4, 2019)

juan4857 dijo:


> Si no es dificil aunque el si4713 es muy pequeño, se puede centrar y luego aplicar calor para soldarlo al pcb, el resto de componentes no es nada complicado soldarlos.
> 
> En cuanto al DAB en teoria deberia estar ya implantado, pero como en otras cosas vamos a la cola, hay una directiva de la UE que obliga a incorporarse en la nueva tecnología de la rádio digital, pero nos tendran que dar alguna prorroga pues no creo que estemos listos en 2021.
> 
> ...


Hace tiempo que he querido construir un Tx DAB+ como este , me parece que haz hecho tu propia version del PCB de aqui EasyDAB v2 (Ethernet interface DAB/DAB+ modulator) | tipok.org.ua ??? están muy bonitas, te felicito!!!, al final he realizado algunas transmisiones DAB+ pero con Hack One RF


Andrxx dijo:


> Yo soy de los tuyos, consiero de que la digitalización de la radio traerá muchos problemas a muchos radiodifusores pequeños, aparte no estoy yo muy seguro de la fiabilidad del DAB en comparación con la FM. La gente cada vez oye más radio con un smartphone, dudo que quieran gastarse dinero en un receptor DAB cuando con un smartphone puedes acceder a todas las emisoras del mundo que quieras y más con la reciente implantación del 4G y el 5G en España.


No creo que traiga problemas, en realidad trae oportunidades!! varios radiodifusores pequeños de FM pueden prescindir de sus transmisores(caros de mantenimiento y de gasto energético) y solo contratar un servicio de transporte que en un solo MUX lleve muchos programas de muy buena calidad de audio, aparte que el hardware para bajas potencias de emisión en DAB es de bajo costo, justo para pequeñas localidades


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 4, 2019)

Yo creo que aquí hay gente que ha hablado de modular DAB, yo llevo con la tarea de encontrar información mucho tiempo pero no encuentro nada realmente útil... he leido información extraida desde la web Opendigitalradio pero no logro llegar a buen puerto, creo que sería interesante en este foro comentar los avances que se vayan haciendo en torno al DAB (prestando especial atención a los avances que haga juan4857) y a partir de ahí, las formas de amplificación que se podrían poner en marcha para elevar la señal a niveles mucho más altos, por ejemplo, que tipo de amplificadores utilizar (creo que deberían ser similares a los usados en VHF banda 3) o si es posible utilizar amplificadores clase C sintonizados como los que tradicionalmente se han utilizado para FM pero adaptados para esa banda de frecuencias.

Otra cosa, he leido que habeis dicho de la directiva sobre DAB, esa directiva sólo obliga a que los autoradios lleven radio DAB obligadamente a partir de 2.021. En Granada no hay nada de DAB, ni en el resto de Andalucía, sólo en Málaga hay un "mux" pirata. El DAB no progresa en España básicamente, porque el DAB "equilibraría" el monopolio de la radio y reajustaría la situación de "monopolio" que cierta cadena ostenta en toda España. Esto es política y aquí no pinta en el foro pero es algo interesante a saber. De hecho, el DAB se planificó a finales de los 90 y principios del 2.000, hasta con concurso de licencias ¿por qué? básicamente porque el que por entonces gobernaba le interesaba que ese "monopolio" se perdiese.

Juan4857 ¿esa placa donde la has conseguido? ¿en aliexpress? ¿Hay posibilidad de conseguirla montada? No me veo yo capaz de soldar ahí componentes


----------



## juan4857 (Jul 4, 2019)

Andrxx dijo:


> Yo creo que aquí hay gente que ha hablado de modular DAB, yo llevo con la tarea de encontrar información mucho tiempo pero no encuentro nada realmente útil... he leido información extraida desde la web Opendigitalradio pero no logro llegar a buen puerto, creo que sería interesante en este foro comentar los avances que se vayan haciendo en torno al DAB (prestando especial atención a los avances que haga juan4857) y a partir de ahí, las formas de amplificación que se podrían poner en marcha para elevar la señal a niveles mucho más altos, por ejemplo, que tipo de amplificadores utilizar (creo que deberían ser similares a los usados en VHF banda 3) o si es posible utilizar amplificadores clase C sintonizados como los que tradicionalmente se han utilizado para FM pero adaptados para esa banda de frecuencias.
> 
> Otra cosa, he leido que habeis dicho de la directiva sobre DAB, esa directiva sólo obliga a que los autoradios lleven radio DAB obligadamente a partir de 2.021. En Granada no hay nada de DAB, ni en el resto de Andalucía, sólo en Málaga hay un "mux" pirata. El DAB no progresa en España básicamente, porque el DAB "equilibraría" el monopolio de la radio y reajustaría la situación de "monopolio" que cierta cadena ostenta en toda España. Esto es política y aquí no pinta en el foro pero es algo interesante a saber. De hecho, el DAB se planificó a finales de los 90 y principios del 2.000, hasta con concurso de licencias ¿por qué? básicamente porque el que por entonces gobernaba le interesaba que ese "monopolio" se perdiese.
> 
> Juan4857 ¿esa placa donde la has conseguido? ¿en aliexpress? ¿Hay posibilidad de conseguirla montada? No me veo yo capaz de soldar ahí componentes



El DAB supongo que tendrá como ahora licencias para asociaciones en una parte del espectro, en cuanto a conseguir esa placa, es muy barato en PCB Prototype & PCB Fabrication Manufacturer - JLCPCB 5 placas salen por 15,95€ lo unico es mandar los archivos gerber y se pueden pedir en varios colores las mias son negras pues valen igual en cualquier color, por montarlas no es dificil, simplemente necesitas una jeringuilla con pasta de estaño y hay gente que suelda poniendo el pcb con los componentes encima de una plancha hay videos por ahí o con un soldador de aire caliente, por si os interesa tengo los archivos gerber para mandar a pedir los pcb.
Aquí se puede ver a un holandes que lo ha montado con un hibrido de potencia mitsubishi.

DAB + Transmitter


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 4, 2019)

Bueno que la evolución de la FM analogica para digital tal cual fue con la TV es inevitable eso ya se y tanbien las grans vantagens que esa nueva tecnologia proporciona son inquestionables.
Lo gran problema aomenos para mi es que todo es basado en Software y muy poco en Hardware.
Cuanto a los amplificadores  para elevar la potenzia dese nuevo tipo de sinal modulado , eses tienem que sener muy lineares y tanbien hay que tener  recursos de retroalimentación de la salida para mejorar aun mas la linearización.
Los sinales modulados digitalmente son muy sensibles a non lineariedad de los amplificadores y peor aun cuando lo nivel de potenzia aumenta.
Las distorciones (non lineariedad en los amplificadores ) degrada la calidad de un sinal modulado digitalmente y eso prejudica en mucho la demodulación por haber un aumento en lo BER (Bit Error Rate)
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## juan4857 (Jul 4, 2019)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Bueno que la evolución de la FM analogica para digital tal cual fue con la TV es inevitable eso ya se y tanbien las grans vantagens que esa nueva tecnologia proporciona son inquestionables.
> Lo gran problema aomenos para mi es que todo es basado en Software y muy poco en Hardware.
> Cuanto a los amplificadores  para elevar la potenzia dese nuevo tipo de sinal modulado , eses tienem que sener muy lineares y tanbien hay que tener  recursos de retroalimentación de la salida para mejorar aun mas la linearización.
> Los sinales modulados digitalmente son muy sensibles a non lineariedad de los amplificadores y peor aun cuando lo nivel de potenzia aumenta.
> ...



De todos modos en el sistema americano que usais en Brasil en la banda de 88-108MHz necesitais mayor potencia, en Europa el DAB utiliza nuevas frecuencias de VHF 174 a 240 MHz por lo que se puede cubrir mayor área con algo menos de potencia y se reduce el tamaño de la antena del transmisor, existen amplificadores de banda ancha en ebay o aliexpress que aceptan dichas frecuencias.

Un saludo


----------



## Americo8888 (Jul 4, 2019)

Andrxx dijo:


> Yo creo que aquí hay gente que ha hablado de modular DAB, yo llevo con la tarea de encontrar información mucho tiempo pero no encuentro nada realmente útil... he leido información extraida desde la web Opendigitalradio pero no logro llegar a buen puerto, creo que sería interesante en este foro comentar los avances que se vayan haciendo en torno al DAB (prestando especial atención a los avances que haga juan4857) y a partir de ahí, las formas de amplificación que se podrían poner en marcha para elevar la señal a niveles mucho más altos, por ejemplo, que tipo de amplificadores utilizar (creo que deberían ser similares a los usados en VHF banda 3) o si es posible utilizar amplificadores clase C sintonizados como los que tradicionalmente se han utilizado para FM pero adaptados para esa banda de frecuencias.
> 
> Otra cosa, he leido que habeis dicho de la directiva sobre DAB, esa directiva sólo obliga a que los autoradios lleven radio DAB obligadamente a partir de 2.021. En Granada no hay nada de DAB, ni en el resto de Andalucía, sólo en Málaga hay un "mux" pirata. El DAB no progresa en España básicamente, porque el DAB "equilibraría" el monopolio de la radio y reajustaría la situación de "monopolio" que cierta cadena ostenta en toda España. Esto es política y aquí no pinta en el foro pero es algo interesante a saber. De hecho, el DAB se planificó a finales de los 90 y principios del 2.000, hasta con concurso de licencias ¿por qué? básicamente porque el que por entonces gobernaba le interesaba que ese "monopolio" se perdiese.
> 
> Juan4857 ¿esa placa donde la has conseguido? ¿en aliexpress? ¿Hay posibilidad de conseguirla montada? No me veo yo capaz de soldar ahí componentes


Toda la modulación es por software, debes trabajar en una PC con Linux, mejor si es Ubuntu, todo el soft para generar tu stream es de código abierto, éste stream "sale" por el puerto usb (si usas HackRF como yo) y voilá, los bits se convierten en RF en la banda asignada y eso es todo.
No puedes usar un amplificador clase "C" porque la RF contiene múltiples portadoras, por lo que se requiere imperiosamente un amplificador muy lineal, pero bueno un ladrillo para banda de 220MHz sirve a -6dB de su máxima potencia en modo analógo


----------



## juan4857 (Jul 4, 2019)

En el caso del EasyDAB v2 se configura mediante webinterface y el stream de audio con ODR-DabMUX


----------



## juan4857 (Jul 5, 2019)

Estas son las características del transmisor DAB por si alguien se anima a montarse uno.

1.    Frecuencia nominal de transmisión: 176 ... 239 Mhz.
2.    Máxima Frecuencia de Transmisión: 400 MHz (con reloj de referencia de 1Ghz).
3.    Potencia de transmisión: -60 ... 15 dBm.
4.    Umbral de altura de la señal: 54 dB (si la potencia TX es de 3 dBm).
5.    Instalación de los controladores necesaria: NO
6.    Software necesario: NO (Solo si usted necesita crear ETI-stream, Se necesita el ODR-DabMUX)
7.    LED que muestra el estado: Sí (flujo bajo, PLL-lock, actividad de enlace, estado fpga)
8.    Ancho de las muestras I/Q: 18 bits
9.    Frecuencia de muestreo compleja: 6144 kS/s.
10.    Interfaz de entrada: Ethernet 10/100 Mbit
11.    Potencia externa: 5V 2A (consumo de energía - es de hasta 700mA en versiones antiguas de PCB, y hasta 450mA en el nuevo)
12.    Conector RF de salida: SMA-hembra

Un saludo


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 5, 2019)

Gracias a todos por la información que vais dando, estoy mirando la documentación del Easydab V2 y por lo que veo, la comunicación se realiza a través de ethernet, quizás, para mi personalmente el problema está en conseguir el EasyDab V2, no me veo yo muy capacitado para montarla desde cero... la verdad es que me estoy animando a experimentar con este tema.


----------



## juan4857 (Jul 5, 2019)

Andrxx dijo:


> Gracias a todos por la información que vais dando, estoy mirando la documentación del Easydab V2 y por lo que veo, la comunicación se realiza a través de ethernet, quizás, para mi personalmente el problema está en conseguir el EasyDab V2, no me veo yo muy capacitado para montarla desde cero... la verdad es que me estoy animando a experimentar con este tema.



El EasyDAB V2 funciona de forma autónoma, es decir no necesita estar conectado físicamente a ningun pc, solo conectarlo a un router, plc o dispositivo wifi con una toma rj45, para el control de emisión de audio, datos etc... puede hacerse con una simple raspberrypi con raspbian, en cuanto a la realización del transmisor seguro que algunos de los que estamos por aquí podemos solucionarlo, tambien decir que el transmisor esta diseñado opcionalmente para operar en un mismo mux varios canales, por ejemplo un canal de música dance, otro de música de los 70-80, otro de noticias, etc... eso si por cada canal lógicamente es necesario un easyDAB v2.


----------



## ricbevi (Jul 5, 2019)

Acá(Argentina) no se puede porque en ese espectro de frecuencias todavia se emite analogicamente los canales de aire del 7 al 13

No he escuchado que harán al respecto pero para ese entonces ya estaré mirando atentamente desde afuera(y todavia por aqui espero) de la profesión.

Me parece que la TV y Radio convencional como la conocemos deberá cambiar mucho porque no veo que la nuevas generaciones la usen/consuman como las anteriores.


----------



## juan4857 (Jul 5, 2019)

ricbevi dijo:


> Acá(Argentina) no se puede porque en ese espectro de frecuencias todavia se emite analogicamente los canales de aire del 7 al 13
> 
> No he escuchado que harán al respecto pero para ese entonces ya estaré mirando atentamente desde afuera(y todavia por aqui espero) de la profesión.
> 
> Me parece que la TV y Radio convencional como la conocemos deberá cambiar mucho porque no veo que la nuevas generaciones la usen/consuman como las anteriores.



En Argentina se hicieron algunas pruebas con el sistema americano, si bien deberiais presionar en foros del tema para que el gobierno adopte el sistema DAB+ de mayor calidad, pues aun no lo tienen claro.

En América del Norte se puede encontrar el mayor polo de adopción del IBOC ya que fue adoptado por Estados Unidos (2002), Panamá (2009) y México (2011) mientras que otros países como República Dominicana y Canadá se encuentran en etapas de pruebas. En la parte sur del continente aún no hay certezas. En Colombia (IBOC), *Brasil (IBOC y DRM) y Argentina (IBOC) se realizaron pruebas a cargo de actores privados pero no se encuentran discusiones actuales por la definición de un estándar a desarrollar.* Así, la cuestión de la RDT fue ignorada durante el proceso de regulación democrática en Argentina (ausencia de un plan técnico de frecuencias analógicas) y de adopción del estándar de TDT junto al diseño de un Plan Nacional de Servicios de Comunicación Audiovisual Digitales (art. 93 de la Ley Audiovisual)2. El desorden regulatorio y de gestión del espectro de FM se suma al impulso que desde la Asociación de Radiodifusoras Privadas Argentinas dieron hace diez años al estándar que más los beneficia (IBOC)3.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 5, 2019)

Hola a todos , a titulo de curiosidad aca en Brasil con lo total apagón analogico de la TV la banda de VHF bajo (canales 2 hasta 6) sera obsoleta (jubilada) y asi  nuestra banda de FM si quedara ampliada de 88MHz hasta 108Mhz  para 76Mhz hasta 108Mhz o sea mas 12MHz de banda o lo equivalente a nuevos  60 canales adicionales segun lo departamento de comunicaciones (ANATEL).
Lo padrón DRM es mucho interesante principalmente como meo de inovar la banda de Ondas Medias (530KHz hasta 1710KHz) una ves que a cada dia esa si torna mas obsoleta (jubilada) aun  debido a la baja fidelidad de programación de audio y la crescente interferencia que sofre por todo tipo de circuito conmutado ( lamparas economicas , computadoras , TVs , cargadores de Celular , etc....).
Parece que en India lo sistema DRM ya es lo oficial adoptado y ese sin dudas es mucho bueno proporcionando hasta 4 canales de audio independente con misma banda ocupada de RF actualmente por lo sistema tradicional AM analogico.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## juan4857 (Dic 30, 2021)

Andrxx dijo:


> Gracias a todos por la información que vais dando, estoy mirando la documentación del Easydab V2 y por lo que veo, la comunicación se realiza a través de ethernet, quizás, para mi personalmente el problema está en conseguir el EasyDab V2, no me veo yo muy capacitado para montarla desde cero... la verdad es que me estoy animando a experimentar con este tema.


Hola*.
R*escato este tema, por estar liado no he entrado hace un tiempo*.
E*l EasyDab v2 si se puede comprar ahora montado* Y *listo para transmitir, aunque es un poco caro ya que los componentes que lleva son muy sofisticados como el AD9957*.
C*oncretamente se puede adquirir on*-*line en pcs-electronics entrando en Excitadores DAB+

Saludos.
​


----------



## Andrxx (Dic 30, 2021)

juan4857 dijo:


> Hola, rescato este tema, por estar liado no he entrado hace un tiempo, el EasyDab v2 si se puede comprar ahora montado, listo para transmitir, aunque es un poco caro ya que los componentes que lleva son muy sofisticados como el AD9957, concretamente se puede adquirir online en pcs-electronics entrando en Excitadores DAB+
> 
> Saludos.


Muy interesante pero es muy caro, aparte hay que tener en cuenta que supongo que esto, al ser superior a 150 euros, pagará aranceles de importación, de todas formas creo que llegará el día en el que haya un modulador listo para funcionar con entradas de audio analógicas o hasta digital por un precio módico. Pienso que si un modulador DVB-T es relativamente barato hoy en día creo que los moduladores DAB igualmente tarde o temprano serán baratos.

Sobre el DAB, yo en lo personal veo inconvenientes, el primero es la linealidad de los amplificadores que se usan para amplificar la señal, no se puede comprar los amplificadores típicos de alto rendimiento en clase C que se suelen usar en los transmisores de FM convencionales con los que se necesitan para amplificar una señal DAB, más compleja técnicamente, esto, además va unido a unas frecuencias más elevadas con menor capacidad de propagación y a unos receptores más complejos. A mi juicio, el DAB en entornos montañosos no funcionará igual de bien que la FM y ya ni digamos la OM. No es lo mismo tener un poco de señal en FM y que una radio bien diseñada (como la de los coches) pueda ofrecerte el contenido aunque sea con deficiencias (obviando RDS, conmutando automáticamente a mono, etc) que una modulación digital donde o escuchas/ves o nada.

Desde el punto de vista comercial, si ya de por si, en la mayoría de casas ni hay radio, la gente joven pasa de ella y todo se hace a través de internet, poco futuro le veo al DAB donde creo que su implantación (como algunos añoran, apagando la FM) sería un fiasco para las cadenas de radio. El modelo más idóneo sería una coexistencia de sistemas. Yo en lo personal, donde creo que el DAB puede tener tirón es en los coches porque ya muchos vienen con radio DAB incorporada debido a una directiva Europea. Y en grandes ciudades donde haya una buena red de repetidores.


----------



## juan4857 (Dic 31, 2021)

Andrxx dijo:


> Muy interesante pero es muy caro, aparte hay que tener en cuenta que supongo que esto, al ser superior a 150 euros, pagará aranceles de importación, de todas formas creo que llegará el día en el que haya un modulador listo para funcionar con entradas de audio analógicas o hasta digital por un precio módico. Pienso que si un modulador DVB-T es relativamente barato hoy en día creo que los moduladores DAB igualmente tarde o temprano serán baratos.
> 
> Sobre el DAB, yo en lo personal veo inconvenientes, el primero es la linealidad de los amplificadores que se usan para amplificar la señal, no se puede comprar los amplificadores típicos de alto rendimiento en clase C que se suelen usar en los transmisores de FM convencionales con los que se necesitan para amplificar una señal DAB, más compleja técnicamente, esto, además va unido a unas frecuencias más elevadas con menor capacidad de propagación y a unos receptores más complejos. A mi juicio, el DAB en entornos montañosos no funcionará igual de bien que la FM y ya ni digamos la OM. No es lo mismo tener un poco de señal en FM y que una radio bien diseñada (como la de los coches) pueda ofrecerte el contenido aunque sea con deficiencias (obviando RDS, conmutando automáticamente a mono, etc) que una modulación digital donde o escuchas/ves o nada.
> 
> Desde el punto de vista comercial, si ya de por si, en la mayoría de casas ni hay radio, la gente joven pasa de ella y todo se hace a través de internet, poco futuro le veo al DAB donde creo que su implantación (como algunos añoran, apagando la FM) sería un fiasco para las cadenas de radio. El modelo más idóneo sería una coexistencia de sistemas. Yo en lo personal, donde creo que el DAB puede tener tirón es en los coches porque ya muchos vienen con radio DAB incorporada debido a una directiva Europea. Y en grandes ciudades donde haya una buena red de repetidores.


En absoluto paga aranceles de importación ya que Eslovenia es parte de la UE y territorio Schengen, lo único es el iva.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 31, 2021)

Hola a todos , hasta onde se solamente la Noruega jubilou la FM analogica y ahora anda en modo digital DAB.
Mi pregunta es : ? que hacer con centienas de millares  de radios FM analogicos ,todos condenados a la basura por NO tener mas uso practico ?
Por otro lado , la India "reinvento" las Ondas Medias ( 530Khz hasta 1700Khz) canbiando la vieja modulación analogica AM (amplitud modulada)
por un nuevo sistema Digital denominado DRM.
Con eso la vieja banda de Ondas Médias ahora rivaliza con la FM Broadcasting  debido a las nuevas prestaciones tal cual :  ejelente respuesta de frequenzia en los calnales de audio , 4 canales de audio ( lo pemite andar en quadrifonia ) + RDS (mensagen de texto) , imunidade a las malditas interferencias altamente molestas que actualmente reinam por todos los pagos .
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## juan4857 (Ene 3, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , hasta onde se solamente la Noruega jubilou la FM analogica y ahora anda en modo digital DAB.
> Mi pregunta es : ? que hacer con centienas de millares  de radios FM analogicos ,todos condenados a la basura por NO tener mas uso practico ?
> Por otro lado , la India "reinvento" las Ondas Medias ( 530Khz hasta 1700Khz) canbiando la vieja modulación analogica AM (amplitud modulada)
> por un nuevo sistema Digital denominado DRM.
> ...


Apagón analógico

En otros países la situación es muy diferente y han puesto fecha para apagar la FM y sustituirla por radio DAB+:

    2017-2022 Noruega
    2020-2024 Suiza
    2025      Alemania
    2025 o antes Chequia

En cuanto a que hacer con las miles de radios de FM lo mismo pasó con las cintas de casete, los discos de vinilo, las radios y tv a válvulas, el video vhs, betamax o la tv analógica, la tecnologia avanza, el dab+ tiene como ventajas la calidad en la recepción lo que se recibe es lo mismo que se envia, esto no ocurre con la FM que está sujeta a condiciones del terreno y a las inclemencias meteorológicas, además del envio de metadatos, por ejemplo, información del grupo o cantante, carátula del disco, letra de la canción u otros datos de lo que se esta oyendo, poco a poco en Europa se ira implementando ya que son directivas que obligan a los paises miembros.


----------

